# Can I watch my American DVR with a Canadian IP address?



## ento190 (Nov 1, 2017)

I'll be in Canada for a while and would like to watch my shows, but will these be blocked? I know HBO shows gets blocked everywhere (which is fine, I can use HBO go - at least in America). But I am not sure if Tivo checks your IP before letting you stream. Thank you.


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

ento190 said:


> I'll be in Canada for a while and would like to watch my shows, but will these be blocked? I know HBO shows gets blocked everywhere (which is fine, I can use HBO go - at least in America). But I am not sure if Tivo checks your IP before letting you stream. Thank you.


I'm not aware of any issues with streaming based on location?

Scott


----------



## jay_man2 (Sep 15, 2003)

HerronScott said:


> I'm not aware of any issues with streaming based on location, *eh*?
> 
> Scott


FYP.


----------



## ento190 (Nov 1, 2017)

I just wanted to double check I am asking this right & I posted in the right place - so much has changed with tivo and this site (believe it or not I had my first tivo box in 2003 & probably posted here back then).

I'm using the tivo app on my ipad to play shows from my living room when I'm in another country (hopefully0. I was googling & saw a box called "tivo stream" - so it's not that (I've never seen that before actually).

When I watched this show I liked on RTE over here, I had to use a VPN to make myself look like I was in London or Dublin (forgot which) because of all the licensing rules. So, that's why I thought maybe ABC and Bravo (etc) would be blocked.

The only show I had blocked from the tivo app on the ipad was Real Time with Bill Maher (in the same state) because I guess HBO is very aggressive with its content.


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

ento190 said:


> I'm using the tivo app on my ipad to play shows from my living room when I'm in another country (hopefully0. I was googling & saw a box called "tivo stream" - so it's not that (I've never seen that before actually).


This specific forum is supposed to be for the external TiVo Stream but the Roamio Plus/Pro has that hardware built-in and the Bolt has streaming capability included. With regards to your question though they should all act the same. What model TiVo do you have and you need to be sure to set up out-of-home streaming in the app while on your home network before you leave (and I'd test it out of the house as well)?

Scott


----------



## ento190 (Nov 1, 2017)

Hi Scott - I have a TiVo Roamio Plus from 8/2015. I upgraded right when comcast changed its format & then my old tivo that I had since 2008 couldn't read the signal.

I played a lot of shows out of town in Nevada and New York. No issues except Real Time w/ Bill Maher. 

When I was in Mexico, I wanted to stream True Blood - so I used a VPN to make it look like I was in the USA and then logged into HBO Go with no issues (this was on my laptop - but it's the issues I am concerned with). They might have stopped allowing VPN connections & I am not even sure how to use a VPN on the iPad or if you evne can do it.

I am a huge TV person & TV is like my valium or other people's beer after work. I know it sound stupid to worry about "missing my shows" for 2 weeks in Canada but I mean - I really care lol. I'll take some time to see the sights too though.


----------



## LarryAtHome (Feb 18, 2008)

HerronScott said:


> you need to be sure to set up out-of-home streaming in the app while on your home network before you leave (and I'd test it out of the house as well)


As Scott has posted, very important as it can not be setup when you are away and be sure to test it out of the house to make sure it is setup correctly.


----------



## ento190 (Nov 1, 2017)

It worked in NYC and Las Vegas (over wifi - never LTE but that's known) so I think I'm good for Canada... hopefully!


----------



## DVR_Dave (Apr 19, 2017)

Streamed from my USA based Roamio Plus via the TiVo app while in Wales last month.


----------



## ento190 (Nov 1, 2017)

Just to answer my own question - I was able to get this to play in Scotland without an issue. I ended up having the Canadian trip switched to Scotland. I didn't use any kind of VPN or whatever - it just played. The funny thing is that in a hotel near Chicago, I couldn't get it to work! It was a Hyatt and they make you pay $15+ each day for "high speed" (6 mbps) but otherwise all you get is 2-3 mpbs. No way to stream with that. So, Scotland was great - Chicago was not. Go figure. I never bothered to pay the fee so I don't know if it would've streamed at 6 mbps but I think it needs 5 to work.


----------

